

Ask HN: What apps do you use to manage meeting and/or take minutes in a meeting? - Madawar


======
jtfairbank
Pen and paper. It's the most flexible, and least intrusive way to take notes
while still participating in the meeting. Sure, I spend 5-10 minutes
afterwards or that night copying the notes into my CRM or task manager, but
the benefits far outweigh the extra time for me.

------
palidanx
I used to use Evernote, but then switched to OneNote while using a laptop if
there are a massive amount of things I need to write down.

~~~
Gustomaximus
+1 for OneNote. It's surprisingly unknown for a great product. And also
integrates easily to outlook if your using this.

One thing if people want to use this spend the time mapping out how you want
to organise your digital notes. OneNote runs on three tab layers (plus in
page) so its worth deciding a structure to co-ordinate how you will organise
before you start using too much.

